# thermocouple for whirlpool



## snuggles224m (Aug 1, 2012)

i have a whirlpool gas water heater and the thermocouple has gone bad so i purchased a new one from lowes and i can not get it to screw back into the main controll unit....the old one will screw in so i know the threads are ok....so i purchased another one and that one will now screw in either.....what could i be doing wrong


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes they are very tough to screw in, have to be very straight with it or it won't work. 

It's also possible you bought a thermocouple with a different thread.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

You probably have a left handed thermocouple (either the new one or the old one). Screw your old one back in to to the gas valve to find out, or compare the threads.


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

hvac benny said:


> You probably have a left handed thermocouple (either the new one or the old one). Screw your old one back in to to the gas valve to find out, or compare the threads.


Had this same issue. Some models have a special thermocouple with the high limit switch built in to it. These models have a reverse thread thermocouple. To fix this properly, do not simply use a thread adapter and a regular thermocouple, because you are defeating an important safety feature. You must either obtain a special replacement thermocouple with the high limit switch built into it, or, do as I did:

I was able to purchase a kit that replaced the entire front panel of the burner assembly. The new front panel has a high limit switch in the panel, instead of in the thermocouple, so you can use a standard thermocouple. The kit comes with wires and a thread adapter so you can wire the new panel-mounted limit switch to the thermocouple thread adapter.


----------

